# Check it out! Checking out...



## Ann7lee

Hey guys,

so I've seen previous threads regarding this subject, but I still have questions. I thought it was better to make a new one just to be on the safe side that people will see it.

So my question is: how to say "check it out!" in Russian and related to that "checking out..." feature in some game, for instance?

So I've seen that there are colloquial expressions as "зацени(те)" and "глань(те) на это". I need a more slang-like expression meaning  "take a look" or  maybe better meaning "this is so cool, you have to look at it".
So, would you think that "зацени(те)" would be the best option?

Thanks!


----------



## Maroseika

Зацени, зацените is very low colloquial (but not slangy at all). If you really need this style of speech, that's it.


----------



## Boyar

Check the pronunciation before you start using it:


Ann7lee said:


> ... "гл_*я*_нь(те) на это".


----------



## Ann7lee

Boyar said:


> Check the pronunciation before you start using it:



Yeah, sry *sorry*, it slipped 



Maroseika said:


> Зацени, зацените is very low colloquial (but not slangy at all). If you really need this style of speech, that's it.



Thanks Maroseika. Really appreciate it


----------



## Ann7lee

But, could you make a noun of "Заценить" in form of "Заценение"? 
Because I would like to know how would be translated '"Checking out" feature', like I asked above? I know it's not standard and probably there is no form of noun in Russian language for that verb with the same meaning, but would it be understandable in the context if some project's name is "Check out" and the feature related "Checking out" if I use project's name "Зацените" and feature "Заценение"?


----------



## Maroseika

Yes, *заценение (or *заценивание) is understandable and it represents the regular way to make verbal nouns from similar verbs (like обесценить - обесценение, расценивать - расценивание). However I think it will look and sound clumsy and unnatural regardless of context. 
Заценивание would sound more natural, although I strongly doubt this is good translation of "Checking out", and not only because this is non-standard word, but also because such Russian verbals often sound too formal and ponderous. I also would not recommend *заценка (like оценка, расценка). More natural seems to me translating it by the verb.


----------



## Ann7lee

Thank you, you helped a lot


----------



## Saluton

Maroseika said:


> Зацени, зацените is very low colloquial (but not slangy at all).


It is slangy because it's only used by young people. Unlike глянь, гляньте.


----------



## Maroseika

Saluton said:


> It is slangy because it's only used by young people.


Not only, according to my experience. At least among up to 40 years old people it is also used.


----------



## Saluton

Of course there are older people who speak like the young at least sometimes, because they want to feel young or to establish a common ground with the young. Which doesn't change the status quo much.


----------



## RhoKappa

How about посмтори(те)?  Does that have the same meaning as checking something out?


----------



## Ann7lee

Yes it has, just it's standard version.


----------



## Boyar

As for the name of a feature in a game, I would use the indefinite form : Заценить.
FYI, the indefinite form sounds like a command in Russian.


----------



## Saluton

Boyar said:


> As for the name of a feature in a game, I would use the indefinite form : Заценить.
> FYI, the indefinite form sounds like a command in Russian.


Any infinitive of a perfective-aspect verb _may_ sound like a command if it's used on its own, but hardly in a menu. Создать / открыть / сохранить / ...


----------



## Ann7lee

"Заценить" is the synonym of the verb "Посмотреть", right? So, can the verb "заценить" be used in the same sentences, in the same context, as the verb "посмотреть"?


----------



## Alyo

I use this verb only when I talk to friends and want them to watch the funny video, listen cool songs etc. For example, "Зацени песню"="Послушай песню"


----------



## Maroseika

Ann7lee said:


> "Заценить" is the synonym of the verb "Посмотреть", right? So, can the verb "заценить" be used in the same sentences, in the same context, as the verb "посмотреть"?


"Заценить" has additional sense which "посмотреть" doesn't have: it means "look and say how you liked it" (or "look, I wonder if you like it"). That's why зацени can be pronounced with a kind of interrogative intonation (the same as in: Ну, как тебе?).


----------



## Ann7lee

Can it be used also in sense of looking and studying something with your eyes? I guess the equivalent would be "рассмотреть".


----------



## Saluton

Yes, рассматривать or рассмотреть is the verb for "looking and studying something with your eyes" but you've already been told the verb заценить is slang, so it's certainly not an "equivalent".


----------



## Ann7lee

Saluton said:


> Yes, рассматривать or рассмотреть is the verb for "looking and studying something with your eyes" but you've already been told the verb заценить is slang, so it's certainly not an "equivalent".



Let's put it this way, can the low colloquial/slang verb "заценить" be used as the verb "рассмотреть" in non-standard language?


----------



## Saluton

I don't think so. Он заценил что-л. would mean "he took a look at something," rather than "he scrutinized something." In fact, заценить is mostly used in the imperative mood, as well as _check out_. As far as I remember, the very word заценить was coined by whoever translated the cartoon series _Beavis and Butt-Head_ for MTV Russia (the characters say "check out" all the time).


----------



## Ann7lee

Saluton said:


> I don't think so. Он заценил что-л. would mean "he took a look at something," rather than "he scrutinized something." In fact, заценить is mostly used in the imperative mood, as well as _check out_. As far as I remember, the very word заценить was coined by whoever translated the cartoon series _Beavis and Butt-Head_ for MTV Russia (the characters say "check out" all the time).



How would you then translate the phrase "he is checking out something"?


----------



## Saluton

Then yes, if it's a long process, then он рассматривает что-л. will do. It'll be even better than заценивает.
Sorry I didn't think of it in the first place, but it's slang, its words are rather fuzzy.


----------

